# Help with adding a roof over my deck



## robdec (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello I'm new to the forum so bear with me. I consider my self a learn as you go type of handyman. I decide what I want to do, research how to do it and then try to complete it. I have been very successful at all my projects so far  Tiling my 3 bathrooms, building my deck and several other electrical, plumbing and carpentry work.

My next project is deciding what kind of inexpensive roof I can put over my deck. I live in Atlanta and that deck gets well over 100 in the summer since it gets the afternoon sun. 

Here is a picture.










As you can see in the picture above is that I have two challenges. 1) I have to go around that picture window and 2) I have to attach it to two walls.

What suggestions do you experts have on what kind of roof to build. At first I thought of just an aluminum patio cover. I got a quote for a DIY kit
for about $2,500. Now I'm thinking that I should go with a flat wood roof with just a slight pitch. Id like to keep the cost down so nothing fancy but I also dont want it to look like crap and out of place.

If I decide to go with wood can I span the 14' length of the deck ( Actually the deck is 13' I want a 1' over hang) with out a support in the middle?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

How about a canvass roll-out awning from another kit company?

Or, a screened gazebo that you set up like a tent?

Ed


----------



## robdec (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought about a roll-out awning but my parents had one and I didnt like it because it was still pretty hot under it in the peak of the sun. They ended up ditching it and going with an aluminum type patio cover. 

Do you think a flat shingle roof is doable in that location?


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

It can be done, but it won't be cheap. You will need a footing of some kind, ledgers, heavy stringers at least, cutting into that siding for flashing, etc, etc.... That is just the stuff you can see now. I'm sure there will be some hidden surprises in there. If you really want it, it could be nice, but a swimming pool may be easier and more fun. 

This is just going by the codes. By the look of it, you probably don't have much for inspections. Alot of what I see wouldn't pass up here.

If you want to do it anyways, there isn't a whole lot of difference between building that roof to building that deck. It just has a slope with roofing on top.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What about a shade sail?


----------



## robdec (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the input so far.. What did you mean by this comment. What wouldn't pass where you are? 



MJW said:


> This is just going by the codes. By the look of it, you probably don't have much for inspections. Alot of what I see wouldn't pass up here.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

MJW said:


> This is just going by the codes. By the look of it, you probably don't have much for inspections. Alot of what I see wouldn't pass up here.


If you are going to post something like that, at least have the guts to state what you think is wrong

Many people will fix things that are wrong & appreciate input


----------



## robdec (Jun 16, 2009)

Those Shade sails are a cool idea but Im looking for something to hold back most the rain also


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Setting a deck on "cookies" is a no no in this area. 

Now that I look again, I may be mistaken. 

Either way, the point I'm getting at is......Do you have inspections? If so, the building inspector would help you out tremendously. They will issue the permit if it can be done. You will have to supply some kind of plans or get an engineer to make something up for you.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

You will need to draw this up before you ever start the project,
the picture window will be an issue for sure, but the bigger issue will be the wall your sliding door is on.

You'll have to take your measurements at the back wall to where the finished product "Structure, Decking and Roofing" will end atleast a few inches below that window so it can be properly flashed.

Than you need to figure how much slope you can get with out touching the sliding door on the side wall,
keeping in mind you need to make the gutter end of the new roof fall below the gutter end of the existing roof on the side wall or you will create a tie-in situation of new and existing roof/gutter there.

More slope is better, but going low slope would be better than having to tie-in to the exting roof.
There are many low slope roofing systems that can be installed DIY and you'll just need to find the one easiest for you to work with.
EPDM totally adhered would combine tools commonly used in Shingle and Painting work, you probably all ready have all those types of tools on hand.

The support post on the outside end will need solid footers, normally deeper set 'thicker' than the footers of that deck, not sure about that tho.

Measure everything up, draw 'sketch' it up and make a list of what you need.
Than start from scratch and measure it all up again, etc.
Make sure you come up with the same plan of attack both times.

Proper trusses will easily spand that distance with out adittional supports in the center.


----------



## robdec (Jun 16, 2009)

Slyfox great info thanks for the help. The footings on the deck are 12" round and 36" deep. They far exceed code around here for decks, would the roof footings have to be deeper then that? I haven't check to see what the code is around here for that yet.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

robdec said:


> Slyfox great info thanks for the help. The footings on the deck are 12" round and 36" deep. They far exceed code around here for decks, would the roof footings have to be deeper then that? I haven't check to see what the code is around here for that yet.


I would think those footers are good, but would not build on them with out first contacting a city official/engineer to find out for sure.

Your Welcome.


----------



## roofah (Jun 14, 2009)

You may want to consider raising the line of the 20 ft span a foot and framing a small flat area in front this would give you a little more pitch and the clearance you need to get over the sliding glass door. Sorry this is the best picture i could find so you would have a little wall on both sides if the picture window. Adding the extra slope would also give you the option of using shingles to match your current roof color. good luck


----------



## islandbound (Nov 8, 2009)

*2-tiered aluminum roof over existing deck custom*

i want to have a two-tiered brown aluminum powder coated roof built over my existing deck. #1 problem i have to have it built around the bay window and then it runs straight out from there - i thought it would be easier for us to run the posts up really high above our existing roof and overhang it so water could run down into those gutters without having to compromise our roof. what are your thoughts on this? would like the roof to overhang the side of the deck so the rails don't get wet too. Who could do something like this for me if i can't get someone to do it around here? in the atlanta area....thanks


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Looking at the way that siding is popping off I suspect there is going to be alot more "fun" than just trying to hang a roof on it.:whistling2:


----------

